# Kupferplatte - CPU - kontaktproblem



## apostoli (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Forumfreunde....

mir ist leider kein besser Titel eingefallen um mein Problem zu Definieren.

Nachdem ich allmöglichen Luküs´s und Kompaktwakü´s getestet habe, habe ich mir nun eine Wakü zusammengebaut.

Der Kühlblock ist ein Kryos Delrin. 

Nun zum Problem. Ich habe alles fein zusammengebaut und stellte dann fest das die Tempetaruren einer Lukü ähnlich sind. Nachdem ich den Kühlblock dann von der CPU entfernte, sah ich das der Kontakt relativ mager ausfällt. Nach der WLP zu urteilen (siehe Bilder) ist nur in der mitte kontakt. Ich finde das etwas wenig um ehrlich zu sein. Dies ist mir auch bei den Lukü´s aufgefallen.

Liegt es evtl. an der CPU ??? Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Es kann nicht an den Kühlern liegen da ich ja nun schon 4 - 5 verschiedene getestet habe.

Als letzte Möglichkeit fällt mir nur noch CPU schleifen ein.... vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Rat für mich.

Vielen Dank und Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Oktober 2010)

So wie das aussieht hast du auch sehr wenig WLP drauf, aber ja es kann an deiner CPU liegen. wenn du was gerades hast, Linean reicht neicht mußt du mal den Spalt kontrolieren der meist da ist, der sollte fast nicht zu sehen sein. Ich müßte raten ab wann das kritisch ist aber ab 0,5mm sollten schon die ersten probleme kommen. OK in der Mitte wo das Die sietz sollte eine minimale Delle sein, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe( War aber nur bei bestimmten Intel CPUs so das die Probleme mit den Headspeder hatten.

Was hast du für eine CPU?


Gruß Martin

Edit habe gesehen das du die ganze CPu bestrichen hast. Mit wieviel Druck ziehst du an? da gibt es von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiede.


----------



## apostoli (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe den Core i7 860 drauf. In der Bedienungsanleitung des Delrin steht das man soweit anziehen soll, bis die Federn einen winzigen Spalt zwischen den gliedern aufweisen. So habe ich es gemacht. Also nicht ganz fest.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Oktober 2010)

hm, das hört sich wirklich danach an das deine Headspeder nicht OK ist. könnte man schleifen aber warte mal vileicht ist ja noch einer hier der etwas ähnliches hatte.


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2010)

Bau mal die CPU aus und halte etwas KOMPLETT gerades auf die CPU und schau mal ob sie einigermaßen Gerade ist (und das selbe beim cpu kühler)


----------



## apostoli (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja gute Idee, das mache ich mal und Berichte dann.


----------



## apostoli (28. Oktober 2010)

Also die CPU ist gerade. Hab einen Tropfen Alkohol auf eine glasplatte getropft und dann die CPU draufgelegt. Die Verteilung war gleichmäßig. Liegt es doch am anpressdruck ??


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Oktober 2010)

Um zu überprüfen, ob das wirklich plan ist brauchst du eine Rasierklinge oder ein Teppichmesser. 
Nehm die besagte Probe und setze sie senkrecht auf. Halte das ganze dann gegen Licht... so sieht man am besten wo Unebenheiten sind.
Am besten in zwei Richtungen (diagonal) messen.
Das ganze bei Kühlefläche und HS machen.
Wenn der Anpressdruck stimmte und beides plan ist (bzw keine großen Unebenheiten aufweist), hab ich keinen Plan woran das liegt.
Das mit der Glasplatte funktioniert nicht richtig (Kapillar-Wirkung bei  sehr kleinen Spalten... ich nehm mal an dass das hier zum Tragen kommt).

Gruß


----------



## apostoli (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Der Test mit einer Rasierklinge weist Unebenheiten auf. Es kommt fast überall Licht durch. Nun werde ich wohl doch zum Schleifpapier greifen müssen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Bild online stellen.
Ganz eben ist ja kein HS... und auch manche Kühlflächen weisen eine gewollte Unebenheit auf.
Und ich will nicht der sein, wegen dessen Aussage zu Schleifpapier gegriffen wird. Denn auf jeden Fall die Garantie der CPU ist dann futsch. Wie es bei Kühlern aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Also am besten ein Bild, damit vllt noch andere ihre Meinung dazu abgeben können. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich wie schwierig es ist etwas mit Haarlineal eben zu bekommen 
Gruß


----------



## apostoli (28. Oktober 2010)

Garnicht so einfach ein Bild so zu gegen das Licht zu knipsen das man das deutlich genug sieht. Bin noch dabei.


----------



## Leo. (28. Oktober 2010)

Von der Seite zu betrachten:

Lichtquelle -- CPU mit Haarlineal -- Kamera mit Selbstauslöser

(:

(Am besten so das alles in einer Linie ist)


----------



## apostoli (29. Oktober 2010)

hhhhhhhmmmmmm nicht der brüller aber vielleicht gehts erstmal. Morgen dann im laufe des tages mehr....


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Oktober 2010)

Mächtig verzogen das Teil!
Sieht man leider nicht so selten - gerade bei Intel-Heatspreadern. Leider ist so was aber kein Garantiefall, obwohl das aus meiner Sicht eigentlich einen Produktionsmangel darstellt...

Schleifen wäre da wohl angesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Verformungen passen aber nicht zu seinem WLP-Abdruck. Möglich, dass eher der Kühler der Schuldige ist und dass das Bild eher durch die Cutterklinge verursacht wurde.


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. Oktober 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mächtig verzogen das Teil!




...du übertreibst gern maßlos oder???


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja - mit plan hat es nichts gemeinsam - da wirst du mir wohl zustimmen. 
Und ein Produktionsmangel ist es insofern, dass die Toleranzen die Intel da akzeptiert zumindest aus meiner Sicht einfach ein bisschen zu hoch sein. Kein Wunder also, dass immer wieder derartige Probleme auftreten. Eine CPU mit so einer IHS-Oberfläche lässt sich eben einfach nicht sehr gut kühlen, wenn man keine Maßnahmen ergreift . 
Insofern habe ich also keineswegs maßlos übertrieben. 

Ich hab diese Prüfung schon mit vielen CPUs gemacht, aber das hier sieht ziemlich extrem aus. Nicht unbedingt wegen der Spalthöhe sondern eher wegen der Form. Es scheint ja nicht nur eine durchgehend konvexe oder konvake Krümmung zu sein, an die sich ein Kühlerboden evtl. noch anpassen kann, sondern einen wirkliche gewellte Oberfläche. Hier kann kein Kühler,egal ob mit planem oder konvexem Boden, vernünftig aufliegen. Dass die Cutterklinge auf der kurzen Stecke so wellig ist, ist hingegen sehr unwahrscheinlich. Natürlich wär ein Haarlineal als Referenz besser, aber im Regelfall ist eine Cutterklinge ausreichend. 

Edit: 
Btw: Schon ein Spalt mit weniger als 1/10mm Höhe ist, selbst aufgefüllt mit der  besten Wärmeleitpaste, ein großes Hindernis für den Wärmeübergang, und kann drastische  Auswirkungen auf das zu kühlende Objekt haben. Die Wärmeverteilung  im CPU-DIE wird ungleichmäßig und der Kühler kann nicht sehr effektiv arbeiten - ergo steigt die Mitteltemperatur. Der laterale Temperaturausgleich im Material das IHS gleicht zwar gewisse Unterschiede aus, aber bei so einem schlechten Wärmeübergang reicht das halt u.U. nicht mehr. Teile des Chips werden besser gekühlt als andere. Für einen spröden  Werkstoff wie Silizium sind das äußerst ungesunde Randbedingungen.  Hinzu kommt evtl. eine einseitige Lastverteilung. Unter Umständen können  derartige thermomechanische Ermüdungesbedingungen die Lebensdauer einer  CPU deutlich verkürzen und durch die schlechte Kühlung leidet natürlich auch das  Taktpotential, falls man oc-mäßig was damit vor hat.


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Oktober 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit:
> Btw: Schon ein Spalt mit weniger als 1/10mm Höhe ist, selbst aufgefüllt mit der  besten Wärmeleitpaste, ein großes Hindernis für den Wärmeübergang, und kann drastische  Auswirkungen auf das zu kühlende Objekt haben. Die Wärmeverteilung  im CPU-DIE wird ungleichmäßig und der Kühler kann nicht sehr effektiv arbeiten - ergo steigt die Mitteltemperatur. Der laterale Temperaturausgleich im Material das IHS gleicht zwar gewisse Unterschiede aus, aber bei so einem schlechten Wärmeübergang reicht das halt u.U. nicht mehr. Teile des Chips werden besser gekühlt als andere. Für einen spröden  Werkstoff wie Silizium sind das äußerst ungesunde Randbedingungen.  Hinzu kommt evtl. eine einseitige Lastverteilung. Unter Umständen können  derartige thermomechanische Ermüdungesbedingungen die Lebensdauer einer  CPU deutlich verkürzen und durch die schlechte Kühlung leidet natürlich auch das  Taktpotential, falls man oc-mäßig was damit vor hat.



Das muss man erstmal sacken lassen so früh am Morgen 
Ich geb dir aber Recht, dass der Kühler ordentlich mies aussieht, vor alemm durch die Wellenform.
Vielleicht sollte man Intel mal kontaktieren wegen dem HS. Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, dass man durch einen von deren Fehler, der kein Garantiefall ist, aber behoben werden kann, seine Garantie himmelt.
Eventuell geht ja was auf Kulanz oder so was... sonst hilft wohl nur Schleifen.

@Ersteller: Kannst du nochmal ein Bild von der anderen Diagonalen machen? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die auch so mieserabel aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## apostoli (29. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag und vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Ich muss heute bis 17.00 Uhr arbeiten, werde mich aber danach sofort dran setzen und weiter basteln. Fotos werde ich, woweit sie brauchbar sind, online stellen.
Das Problem hatte ich mit allen Kühlern bis her, also kann es nur an der CPU liegen. 
Solch eine verformung kann aber nicht durch zu festes anziehen der schrauben verursacht werden, oder durch zu hohe Temperaturen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt wegen der Spalthöhe sondern eher wegen der Form. Es scheint ja nicht nur eine durchgehend konvexe oder konvake Krümmung zu sein, an die sich ein Kühlerboden evtl. noch anpassen kann, sondern einen wirkliche gewellte Oberfläche. Hier kann kein Kühler,egal ob mit planem oder konvexem Boden, vernünftig aufliegen.



Die meisten Kühler passen sich auch nicht sonderlich gut an konvexe/konkave IHS an, bestenfalls sind sie vor-angepasst, aber das ja in vielen Fällen auch nicht passend. Geringer Abstand im Schnitt ist da mehr wert.



> Dass die Cutterklinge auf der kurzen Stecke so wellig ist, ist hingegen sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Ich geb zu, dass ich sie selten vergleiche - aber Cutterklingen sind nicht wirklich Präzisionsprodukte.



> Btw: Schon ein Spalt mit weniger als 1/10mm Höhe ist, selbst aufgefüllt mit der  besten Wärmeleitpaste, ein großes Hindernis für den Wärmeübergang, und kann drastische  Auswirkungen auf das zu kühlende Objekt haben.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass die hellen Bereiche im Bild z.T. überstrahlen würde ich nicht per se davon ausgehen, dass es mehr 0,1mm oder gar mehr sind. Die Lampe ist auch sehr flach ausgerichtet, da kann man das leicht überschätzen.



> Die Wärmeverteilung  im CPU-DIE wird ungleichmäßig und der Kühler kann nicht sehr effektiv arbeiten - ergo steigt die Mitteltemperatur. Der laterale Temperaturausgleich im Material das IHS gleicht zwar gewisse Unterschiede aus, aber bei so einem schlechten Wärmeübergang reicht das halt u.U. nicht mehr. Teile des Chips werden besser gekühlt als andere. Für einen spröden  Werkstoff wie Silizium sind das äußerst ungesunde Randbedingungen.  Hinzu kommt evtl. eine einseitige Lastverteilung. Unter Umständen können  derartige thermomechanische Ermüdungesbedingungen die Lebensdauer einer  CPU deutlich verkürzen und durch die schlechte Kühlung leidet natürlich auch das  Taktpotential, falls man oc-mäßig was damit vor hat.



Da schließe ich mich der Frage mit dem übertreiben aber an.
Wir reden hier von horizontalen Entfernungen von vielleicht 3-4 Heatspreaderdicken, da sollte die Wärmeverteilung eigentlich recht gut funktionieren. Man hat ja nicht perfekt und gar nicht gekühlte Stellen, sondern man hat sehr kleine Bereiche, in denen der Kühler direkt aufliegt und große Bereiche mit einer graduell dicker werdenden Schicht Wärmeleitpaste. Letzteres ist zwar Gift für die Gesamtkühlleistung (mit Wakü sollten Trotzdem Temperaturen weit unter denen mancher Komplettsysteme resultieren), generiert aber keine extrem Temperaturunterschiede.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn beim Wechsel von Idle in Last zwischen Rand und Zentrum größere Unterschiede auftreten.



apostoli schrieb:


> Solch eine verformung kann aber nicht durch zu festes anziehen der schrauben verursacht werden, oder durch zu hohe Temperaturen ?



Falsche Temperatur beim Auflöten des Heatspreaders kommt in Frage - aber du solltest nichts damit zu tun haben.


----------



## apostoli (29. Oktober 2010)

Endlich zuhause angekommen und wie versprochen baue ich die CPU wieder aus um Fotos zu machen. Irgendwie packte es mich dann und griff auch gleich zum Schleifpapier. 
Danach machte ich wieder den Test, CPU eingebaut, WLP drauf, Kühlblock drauf, festgezurrt und PC an 

COOOOL dachte ich gleich mal ein Prime Test. Da waren sie wieder, meine alten Temperaturen von ca 62 Grad.... (auf 3780 getaktet mit 1.256 v)

Also Kühblock wieder ausgebaut und Fotos gemacht. Ist jetzt zu viel WLP drauf??? Oder zu locker angezogen ?? Wie weiß ich wie fest ich die Schrauben ziehen soll??? Sind die Temps ok und ich mache mir umsonst ne Platte....

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

62°C überschneiden sich im Rahmen der (riesigen) Messungenauigkeit eher mit "sehr gut" als "instabil", WLP ist definitiv nicht zu wenig und die CPU arg zerkratzt.


----------



## apostoli (29. Oktober 2010)

Dafür das es eine Wasserkühlung ist sind 62 Grad (CoreTemp) gut ? Echt ? Wie heiß darf denn der i7 860 werden ?? Die WLP werde ich dann mal reduzieren und die CPU noch etwas feiner schleiffen. Besser wäre ja polieren nehme ich an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

CoreTemp geht afaik von 100°C für Tjunc max aus (wenn du genau wissen willst, wieviel heißer sie noch werden darf: lass dir direkt die deltaTjunc anzeigen). 62°C sind sicherlich nicht gut, aber es sind nicht extrem viel. Und in Anbetracht von ±10-15-20K Messungenauigkeit der Sensoren, insbesondere zwischen einzelnen CPUs, kann eine Anzeige von 62° eben auch bei sehr guten 42°C erscheinen.


----------



## apostoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt..... Du meist das mein Prozessor auf Grund der Messungenauigkeit eine Temperatur von 42°C haben kann, aber eine Temperatur von 62°C angezeigt werden kann... und umgekehrt??
Bei welcher Temperatur kann ich die CPU dauerhaft betreiben wäre wohl dir richtige Frage gewesen. Das sind definitiv keine 100°C aber auch keine 80°C. Ich weiß das ich meine alte CPU (Q6600) nicht über 60°C dauerhaft betreiben konnte. Das habe ich auch mit schleifen, bei einem Takt von 3600 hinbekommen.
Der Core i7 860 ist aber in der hinsicht anders. Ich habe leider auch bis her keine Temperaturen heraus finden können die aussagekräftig genug sind, um die CPU zu Takten und dauerhaft zu betreiben. In ein paar Tests wird der 860 bis zu 80°C getestet. Das finde ich persönlich viel. Ich würde der CPU diese Temps nicht für den Täglichen Betrieb zumuten wollen. Wären 70°C zumutbar?

Und schon schweifen wir vom eigentlichen Problem ab, das ja übrigens gelöst ist. Es lag definitiv am Prozessor. Nun ist die Verteilung ganzflächig und ich bin, zumindest was das betrifft, zufrieden 

Nochmal Danke an alle die hier beteiligt waren...


----------



## KingLouie (30. Oktober 2010)

Laut der Intel Website 72,7°C


----------



## apostoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Intel Seite war ich auch schon. Ist das ein Wert der mal auftreten kann oder  ist das ein Wert den man wirklich 24/7 Betreiben kann?


----------



## KingLouie (30. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die maximal Temp. bei der die CPU stabil läuft. Auf Dauer ist es sicherlich ungesund für den Prozessor.


----------



## apostoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Also werde ich mal schauen wie weit ich bis max 65°C Takten kann....

Vielen Dank !!!!!!!

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## empty (30. Oktober 2010)

apostoli schrieb:


> Also werde ich mal schauen wie weit ich bis max 65°C Takten kann....
> 
> Vielen Dank !!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin


 

und mit welchen genauen Messmethoden willst du das kontrollieren?


----------



## apostoli (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja....  ich werde mich wie immer nach CoreTemp, RealTemp und Everest richten und schauen das ich die 65°C nicht überschreite.
Falls du eine bessere Methode hast..... immer raus damit 
Die 4000 werde ich wohl nicht erreichen aber ich werde probieren das bestmögliche draus zu machen.


----------



## empty (30. Oktober 2010)

Mit Wiederstandsthermometer und einem Referenzsystem, z.B eine Eis/NaCl-Kältemischung.

Mit den Programmen die du erwähnst werden 3mal die gleichen nicht präzisen Daten wie ruyveen schon gesagt hat, ausgelesen -> Nichtssagende Daten. Wenn du an einen konkreten Wert dich annähern willst der auch der Realität entsprichst musst du Messungen machen wie ich sie dir nenne.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit die CPU-Temperatur wirklich sauber zu messen. Damit muss man sich abfinden . 

Das Einzige wirklich wichtige ist ein absolut stabiler Betrieb. Was für Temps dabei angezeigt werden ist absolut sekundär - allerdings sollte eine Wakü trotzdem niedrigere Werte als eien Lukü liefern, wenn sie einigermaßen vernünftig aufgebaut ist. Das Kontaktproblem ist ja nun durch das Schleifen behoben, wie die Bilder vom WLP-Abdruck deutlich beweisen. Soviel zum Thema Übertreibung... 

Ob die CPU absolut stabil läuft lässt sich durch ausdauernde Stresstests über mehrere Stunden  bei möglichst hoher Raumtemperatur am besten checken. Eine CPU die unter härtesten Bedingungen auch bei einem Anzeigewert von 80°C noch absolut stabil läuft, läuft eben stabil - und nur darauf kommt es an . Was sie nun wirklich für eine tatsächliche Absoluttemperatur sie hat, wird man systembedingt nie erfahren, aber das ist auch nicht so rasend interessant. 
Durch die eingebauten Schutzmechanismen kann man beim Stabilitätstest eigentlich auch nichts kaputt machen. Das einzige was man im Auge behalten sollte sind die Taktfrequenzen, damit man throtteling ausschließen kann .


----------



## empty (30. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachfragen, warum sollte mein Vorschlag nicht in Ordnung sein? Warum soll das keine sauberen Messergebnisse liefern?


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2010)

Weil du nicht im DIE einer CPU messen kannst . Da kommt man schlicht nicht ran ohne die CPU zu zerstören. Selbst das workaround von Intel mit dem im IHS eingelassen Thermoelement ist alles andere als der Weisheit letzter Schluss - es geht eben einfach nicht vernünftig.

Selbst ein DIE-Sim, wie es in den meisten physikalischen Kühlerprüfständen zum Einsatz kommt, kann eine CPU-DIE nicht 1:1 abbilden. Aber selbst wenn an ein DIE perfekt simulieren könnte, bringt das natürlich nichts für Aussagen über ein ganz bestimmtes CPU-Exemplar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

apostoli schrieb:


> Auf der Intel Seite war ich auch schon. Ist das ein Wert der mal auftreten kann oder  ist das ein Wert den man wirklich 24/7 Betreiben kann?



Das ist vor allem ein Wert, der in der Mitte des Heatspreaders zu messen ist (wie von Vjoe erwähnt). Diese Stelle ist natürlich deutlich kälter, als der DIE selbst, in dem irgendwo die von CoreTemp&Co angezeigten Werte gemessen erraten werden.
Ansonsten ist diese von Intel gegebene Tmax gar kein Wert, der eine Aussage über die CPU machen soll, sondern ein Wert für Kühlerhersteller: Wenn ein Kühler diese Temperatur bei einer Heizleistung von Höhe der TDP halten kann, dann ist er für diese CPU zugelassen.
Das lässt sich vermuten, dass die CPU diese Temperatur an dieser Stelle 24/7 haben darf, lässt sich aber auch anders interpretieren.


Was man mit Sicherheit sagen kann: 
- Es gibt eine Temperatur, bei der beginnt die CPU beginnt, sich runterzutakten. Die Höhe dieser Tjunc max. ist unbekannt (für jedes DIE anders), aber die Sensorwerte, die CoreTemp&Co auswerten, geben die Differenz zwischen aktueller Temperatur und dieser Tjunc max. aus. (Anzeige kann man in Coretemp umschalten, die °C Werte sind von einem mehr-oder-minder geratenen Referenzwert zurückgerichtet)
- In der Nähe des Grenzbereiches sind diese Sensoren ausreichend präzise, denn dafür sind sie konstruiert. D.h. wenn du ein delta von 10K hast, dann bist du noch ~10 Grad unter der Throttelinggrenze. (wenn du 40K drunter angezeigt bekommst, könnten es auch 35-30 oder 45-50K sein, dazu kommen 10-15K Unsicherheit bei der Position der tjunc max. als solcher und voila sind wir bei den ±20K Anzeigeungenauigkeit, die ich oben ansprach)
- Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Beispielen aus P4-Zeiten, in denen CPUs mit falsch oder unvollständig montierten oder defekten Kühler mehrere Monate (in mindestens einem mir bekannten Fall, in dem die Schutzfolie auf dem Wärmeleitpad belassen wurde, 6 Monate) an dieser Throttelinggrenze liefen, d.h. permanent mit einem Delta von 0 arbeiteten.
Von keinem dieser Fälle sind mir bleibende Schäden bekannt.

Da Elektromigration in geringerem Maße auch durch Temperatur gefördert wird, würde ich einen Betrieb mit weniger als deltaTjunc 20K nicht empfehlen, aber das ist auch nur geraten. (bei einem Annahme von 100°C für die Tjunc max., wie sie Coretemp für C2Ds verwendet, entsprächen das 80°C in der Anzeige)
Alles mit mehr als 30K Differenz würde ich als unbenklich bezeichnen.


----------



## apostoli (1. November 2010)

Vielen Dank euch allen. Ihr seid echt klasse. Ich habe so einiges dazu gelernt.
Einfach unbezahlbar dieses Forum.


----------

